# Wedding Dress for sale



## nissarte (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful wedding dress size 10-12 with shoes, veil and hat, 3500Dhs


----------



## kingwilly (Apr 9, 2008)

nissarte said:


> Beautiful wedding dress size 10-12 with shoes, veil and hat, 3500Dhs



lemme guess, never worn ? hahahaha


----------



## nissarte (Apr 13, 2008)

Well!!! yes...once...otherwise...was no point to get one is it???
Boring day...for you??? go to beach..and leave the space for serious people...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tsk! Lighten up. 

This isn't really a forum for advertising, but I am leaving up your posts for the time being. So be nice! 

I am hoping we will have a formal UAE classifieds section before too long.


-


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

kingwilly said:


> lemme guess, never worn ? hahahaha


LOL!!  or unwanted gift perhaps?


----------

